# radiator shield



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey, I know that MarcZ31 has removed his and a couple other people........How does having now plastic shield on the radiator effect the engine and how hot it runs in the summer.....on top of that though, what about having an electric fan too........I have heard from Z32 guys that did the electric fan swap that theyve had overheating problems in the summer down south while in traffic


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Removing the shield I think would give better airflow to the intake, although I have heard of overheating problems. Me personally I'm just going to remove the fan shroud once I get my electric fan. Why do you want to remove it? Uglyness?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I to want to get the electric fan conversion, though have no idea how it'll hook up, how it works, what to hook it up to, or anything at all related, please help.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> I to want to get the electric fan conversion, though have no idea how it'll hook up, how it works, what to hook it up to, or anything at all related, please help.



make your own thread and stop jacking this one.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I took out the fan shroud...but I modified the radiator shroud when I installed the electric fan. I kept it for air flow. I've been having heating problems, but I think there might just be alittle bit of air in the system.

The car will be fine without it. Though It will not help the intake; just remember any air coming through the radiator is heated. Personally I would either keep it or design a new one.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Thats kinda what I was thinking...........its just that I saw some pictures of a car on Z31.com and he ran his piping for the intercooler where the fan shroud used to be......I think I can just make one out of sheet metal or have one of my customers weld one for me out of aluminum that is a lower profile.......first I have to deal with my NEW tranny problem though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

0341TODD said:


> I have to deal with my NEW tranny problem though.


Did you go manual?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

no not yet, but hopefully soon- I need to get my other car re registered so I can take the Z off the road--- My auto shit box is at its limit and is slipping like mad now- I can even floor it--- its a piss box and Im either going to get a level 10 transmission or I will switch it over to a 5 speed- I had the chance to buy an n/a Z a few months ago for 300 bucks and I didnt- Im so kicking myself right now.......


----------

